# Microsoft issues cumulative roll-up pack for Windows



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Good News:
Microsoft has published an update pack for Windows 7 that includes all updates since 2011. Other systems are supposed to get this "convenience rollup update" later.

Microsoft issues cumulative roll-up pack for Windows 7

Note: The article´s author seems to be a militant anti Microsoft activist. This is why half the of article consists of whining and moaning.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3125574


----------



## waltky (Oct 12, 2016)

Watch out for update KB2976978...





*Microsoft Explains How Windows 7 and 8.1 Will Get Cumulative Updates*
_Oct 10, 2016 - Servicing changes taking place on this month’s Patch Tuesday_


> Microsoft will make substantial changes to the way it delivers updates to Windows 7 and 8.1 computers tomorrow when it starts the rollout of this month’s Patch Tuesday, switching to a new servicing model that’s inspired by Windows 10.  Specifically, Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 will start getting rollup updates every month, which are supposed to make it easier for users and IT admins to install them on Patch Tuesdays.
> 
> Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 computers will get a security-only quality update every month, and this will be published as “Security Update” with a unique KB number. Additionally, there’ll be a security monthly quality rollup which is more of a monthly rollup containing all security fixes needed to bring a computer fully up to date.  “This will be published to Windows Update (where all consumer PCs will install it), WSUS, and the Windows Update Catalog.  The initial monthly rollup released in October will only have new security updates from October, as well as the non-security updates from September,” Microsoft says.
> 
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 12, 2016)

Why don't they just update XP every three years and put a date on it. 

XP 2017
XP 2020

That is the best version of Windows by far, update it to work with all modern devices and stop putting out all this other crap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Good News:
> Microsoft has published an update pack for Windows 7 that includes all updates since 2011. Other systems are supposed to get this "convenience rollup update" later.
> 
> Microsoft issues cumulative roll-up pack for Windows 7
> ...


Interesting, saw no whining or moaning.......  Guess any negative (perceived or otherwise) is a whine and moan to a Microsoft bot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Good News:
> Microsoft has published an update pack for Windows 7 that includes all updates since 2011. Other systems are supposed to get this "convenience rollup update" later.
> 
> Microsoft issues cumulative roll-up pack for Windows 7
> ...



I don't see any whining and moaning???
Basically pointing out that M$ rather than going the usual, and easier, update method - they are requiring users to use up-to-date IE, and not allowing other popular browsers. Also listing options that are available in most updates are not available in this one.
  If you call that whining....well...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 13, 2016)

It is. You are going to download this update _once, _no matter where and how often you want to apply it. And when you go for the normal update method you don´t need this update!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> It is. You are going to download this update _once, _no matter where and how often you want to apply it. And when you go for the normal update method you don´t need this update!



And does that make the guy a _militant anti-Microsoft activist_? ..


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is. You are going to download this update _once, _no matter where and how often you want to apply it. And when you go for the normal update method you don´t need this update!
> ...


Apparently. People who would not surrender before his whine would read then:

""Mercer said that Microsoft would rework the Update Catalog so that customers could use browsers other than IE to access the roll-ups and other fixes. "Later this summer, we will be updating the site to eliminate the ActiveX control in order to support other browsers," he said.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Did you make that up as I didn't see that in the article or did you assume everyone would just take your word for it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Yeah, I made this up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Okay I missed it.   Still doesn't back up your claim that the guy is an anti-Microsoft activist in fact by putting that in it refutes your claim.  Was it because the author wasn't laid out prostrate worshiping Microsoft and singing nothing but praises and adulation?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A normal author would say: Oh, cool a cumulative update and not start with whining about the way it is distributed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sooooo, by normal you actually mean someone who thinks like you and glorifies M$......  Got it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What I mean is that the personal opinion of the author is over present in the article.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Of course your personal opinion is completely objective........


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Didn´t claim that and also don´t write articles for established magazines.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Missed the point......


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What point??


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Can't or won't see it?  Either is appropriately human.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you refuse to specify your point one might have the idea it doesn´t exist


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, I'm giving you the opportunity to recognize your own hypocritical bias.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, cool. Thank you


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Any time.


----------

